# Kaboom



## Papatractor (Jul 14, 2004)

Since the last discussion re. using the cleaner Kaboom to clean black streaks, has anyone used it? Had any problems? Like/love it?


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

I tried kaboom this year because I heard it worked well against black streaks but I was not very happy with it.

I found a product at WalMart called Greased Lightning that cleans black streaks better then anything I have tried. Even better then simple green.


----------



## TomTomLab (Sep 21, 2004)

My wife used Kaboom on the toliets in the house and it removed the paint on the seat. I am not sure if she dulited it or not but Boom it was gone..the paint htat is shy


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

We have been using a product called "Awesome" for the past 3 years. We get it at the local dollar store for $1.

It works great and you can't beat the price.

-Matt


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Never tried Kaboom, but have seen the infomercials.

I use something kind of strange called "Black Streak Remover"







Made by Thetford and available where most RV supplies are sold. Works great. Spray on - wipe off.









Also, install a set of gutter extensions and eliminate 80% of the black streaks before they have a chance to form.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Ditto to CJ
The bottle of"Black Streak Remover by Thetford
We had since our first outback and still have half a bottle left.
Second season for it.

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

HootBob said:


> Ditto to CJ
> The bottle of"Black Streak Remover by Thetford
> We had since our first outback and still have half a bottle left.
> Second season for it.
> ...


same here

Thor


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I think the streaks give the trailer some character. I don't scub them off too often.


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

I also use Greased Lightning for my black streaks....it works great. My wife also uses it for just about all cleaning jobs around the house!!


----------



## Camperjack (Mar 24, 2004)

West Marine Black Streak Remover - best I've ever used - really works!!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Hey guys...if you ever get to a Dollar General store....the Mean Green really works great also...about $4 for a GALLON!!!! I spray on and wipe away the streaks.

Steve


----------



## caleb22 (Jun 13, 2005)

I tried Grease Lightning and it worked but when I stepped a good bit away from the trailer I could still see an outline of the streaks. So, I did the GL again and they seemed to go away.

I took the gutter extension suggestion so hopefully my streaks will be minimal.

Man, those Outbacks shine magnificently when they are washed


----------

